# Couple of combos for sale



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

1st is a 4 weight 7' 6" Hobbs creek combo. Have not used it a lot has some wear form riding in the boat asking $75 for it.
2nd is a Scientific Angler 8/9 weight combo. I have used the hell out of this one, but still fully functional. Asking $60 for this one.


----------

